# Western Conference Finals - (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns (1)[Open to all]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Vote based on who you think would win in a seven game series.

Open to all. 

You can vote for your conference, even if you were eliminated. Obviously, if you're still in it, you cannot vote. 

[if you did you not make the playoffs for the conference, you have been allowed to vote]*















*GM: Samael

C- Pau Gasol/Dikembe Mutombo
PF- Chris Bosh/Maurice Taylor/Chris Taft 
SF- Michael Finley/James Singleton/Matt Barnes
SG- Ben Gordon/C.J Miles
PG- Delonte West/Royal Ivey
*





*@*
















*GM: Dr.Seuss

C- Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Kelvin Cato
PF- Ben Wallace/Hakim Warrick
SF- Tracy McGrady/Jason Kapono/John Thomas
SG- Brent Barry/Dahntay Jones/Mateen Cleeves
PG- Mike Bibby/Jamaal Tinsley
*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Finals - (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns (1)*

Phoenix.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Finals - (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns (1)*

Suns...
If injuries(Gasol's) play a part in this, then it should be Suns in a landslide....well, at least its easier to determine who is better


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Finals - (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns (1)*



2dumb2live said:


> Suns...
> If injuries(Gasol's) play a part in this, then it should be Suns in a landslide....well, at least its easier to determine who is better


Nah, injuries don't. Think of it as something separate, and like he's not hurt.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Finals - (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns (1)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Nah, injuries don't. Think of it as something separate, and like he's not hurt.


oops...
Oh well, no difference. i still choose the Suns. :biggrin:


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Finals - (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns (1)*

Suns!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Finals - (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns (1)*

Both teams have pretty crappy benches, apart from Tinsley from the suns. He wins it for the suns as the starting 5's are pretty evenly matched.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Congrats Phoenix Suns you are in the NBA Finals!*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wizards won the East and the West? Wow........=)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

oopsy


----------

